# כמה מביאים לחתונה של החברה הכי טובה?



## yardencfs (29/4/12)

כמה מביאים לחתונה של החברה הכי טובה? 
היי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





אני מקווה שהשאלה קשורה בכל זאת לפורום.
החברה הכי טובה שלי עומדת להתחתן(אני עוד לא התחתנתי) ורציתי בבקשה לברר: כמה בערך נהוג להביא?
אין לי בעיה להביא גם מעל ל 1000 שקלים מבחינה כלכלית, אבל אני ממש לא מבינה בתחום ואין לי ניסיון עדיין עם  חתונות,
אז הייתי שמחה לשמוע חוות דעת.
מדובר על חברה הכי טובה שאנחנו חברות 9 שנים.

תודה מראש


----------



## Bobbachka (29/4/12)

לבדך או עם בן זוג? 
אני חושבת שאם את תתני לה מתנה של 100 ש"ח זה יהיה מאוד מאוד מאוד מכובד!

אבל! קחי בחשבון שבבוא הזמן גם היא תשיב לך מתנה, אני למשל כן הייתי חושבת על מצבה הכלכלי העכשיו/עתידי ומעניקה מתנה שלא תעמיד את החברה במצב לא נעים כשאני אתחתן.


----------



## yardencfs (29/4/12)

אני אגיע לבד 
אפשר להגיד שמצבנו הכלכלי די זהה.
אבל בגלל שאין לי מושג כמה נהוג  להביא, אני מחפשת פחות או יותר את הסכום המקובל, גם כדי לא להעמיד אותה במצב לא נעים .
המנה עולה להם כ- 220, אבל כמובן שאני לא מחשפת לכסות רק את המנה


----------



## hadaragr (29/4/12)

לכל החברות הכי טובות שלי שמתי בין 1000-1200 
וזה היה כשהלכתי עם בן זוג, אבל אני חושבת שגם אם הייתי הולכת לבד הייתי שמה את אותו סכום (אני מדברת על חברות שברמת קירבה של אחיות).


----------



## moshavnikit (29/4/12)

מניחה שפספסת אפס אחד 
אני נתתי לחברה הכי טובה 1000 ש"ח (הייתי עם בן זוג, הייתי נותנת את אותו הסכום אם הייתי לבד), היום היא עם שני ילדים, בטח היא כבר פחות שמחה על הסכום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. לא חשבתי על זה אז.


----------



## גוייאבה מעופשת (29/4/12)

אצלנו, סיכמנו כל החברות על סכום אחיד 
שכולן יכולות לעמוד בו, וכדי שלא תהיה איפה ואיפה בין החברות.

בכל מקרה החלטנו על סכום של אלף ש"ח שמוקדש לכל אירועי החתונה, כלומר, אם במסיבת רווקות הוצאנו 150 ש"ח, אז לחתונה ניתן מה שנשאר- כלומר 850 ש"ח.

אם אין לך חברות להתייעץ איתן בנושא הזה, כי הן פחות קרובות לכלה ממך, אני חושבת שהטווח הוא 600-1000, כשזה תלוי באיך את מרגישה...


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (29/4/12)

לחברה הכי הכי טובה הבאתי 1800 שקל 
אבל באתי עם בן זוג וזה היה מזמן כשהייתי סטודנטית, כך שבאמת השקעתי עבורה. ייאמר לזכותה שהיא החזירה לי אפילו קצת יותר. מה ש"יפה" בתחום הזה שתכל'ס את הולכת לקבל ככל הנראה בדיוק אותו דבר, אז כגודל ההשקעה גודל ההחזר. אגב גם היו לי חברות שהן בגדר *כמעט* הכי טובות שהפתיעו לרעה בחתונה והביאו "רק" 500-600 (לשם השוואה החברים הטובים של בן הזוג הביאו כולם אלף), אבל זה סבבה לגמרי כי לפחות לא אצטרך להוציא אלפיות אצלן. זה מין גלגל כזה שמסתובב, עם כל החומרנות שהפגנתי פה, זה פשוט המצב בתחום החתונות.


----------



## עוגיפלצת83 (30/4/12)

500-600 ש"ח זה "רק" בשבילך 
לי היה זוג שהביא 400 ש"ח וזה כל כך ריגש אותי כי אני יודעת שהם בהריון שני ומלאים בבעיות כלכליות. הייתה לי חברה שמכלכלת את עצמה לבד לגמרי ובקושי, הביאה 200 ועד שהדי.ג'יי לא סגר את הרחבה היא לא ירדה משם ורק דאגה לעשות שמח.

חבל שאת מופתעת לרעה ממתנות.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (30/4/12)

תשמעי זה לא לרעה.. זאת מתנה מכובדת 
פשוט לי היה ברור שאלה חברות מאוד טובות שאם הן היו מתחתנות לפניי הייתי מביאה להן יותר. ואני גם משווה לחברים הטובים בדרגה הזאת של החתן, אז זה בלתי נמנע. באופן כללי הייתי מרוצה מהמתנות מעל ומעבר. היינו בכוננות ספיגה של 30 אלף שקל בערך, ובסוף כיסינו וגם יצאנו ברווח קטן. אנשים הפתיעו אותנו לטובה ובגדול, מאחלת לכולם!


----------



## עוגיפלצת83 (30/4/12)

גם לחברות הכי טובות יש תקציב 
גם זה ידוע שגברים ברגיל לא מביאים אחד לשני מתנות אז הנטייה שלהם להגזים באירוע חתונה היא מוכרת.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (1/5/12)

המ.. לא חשבתי על זה 
אבל עזבי הכל בסדר, זה לא שאני מוטרדת בעניין. מודה לכל מי שבא ולכל מתנה שהביאו. מה שחשוב שרוב ההפתעות היו לטובה וטוב שכך


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/4/12)

לפי ההרגשה שלך, אבל צריך לקחת בחשבון 
א. אם אתן מעגל כזה של כמה חברות מאותה הקבוצה - קחי בחשבון שבעיקרון, תרצי בטח לתת לכל אחת מהן פחות או יותר את אותו הסכום - אז כדאי לשמור על סכום הגיוני. 
ב. בעתיד כשאת תתחתני, אולי לה כבר יהיו ילדים ויהיה לה קשה לתת לך מתנה גדולה מאד- לכן חשוב לבחור מתנה שלא תכניס אתכן לסחרור. למשל, את נתת אלף ובאת לבד- היא תבוא עם בן זוג ותרצה לתת יותר וכו' וכו'. 
נסי לחשוב על סכום שאח"כ, כשיהיו לה מחויבויות כלכליות גדולות יותר- היא תוכל לעמוד בו ו/או שלא יעמיד אותה במצב לא נעים. 
זה נכון שמתנה תמיד חוזרת וצריך לתת ברוחב לב- אבל גם לא צריך להיסחף - כי לא לכולם יש. 

עוד נקודה- אם אתן ממעגל של חברות משותפות - שווה לטעמי להסכים על סכום שכולן יוכלו לעמוד בו - כדי שאף אחת לא תהיה במצב לא נעים בגלל שיש לה פחות לתת. 

תראי, בעיקרון - כל מתנה שתיתני תתקבל בברכה. 
אבל את שואלת על כמה נותנים כשרוצים לתת מתנה "ברוחב לב" "בנדיבות" וכו', אבל בלי להגזים. 
לטעמי, הטווח למתנה לחברה קרובה הוא בין 600 (אם את באה לבד) ל-1,000 - אם אתם באים בזוג. 

זה סכום יפה ומכובד אבל גם לא מופרז. את יכולה לתת גם 1,000 אם את באה לבד, וזה כמובן לשיקולך - זה הכל שאלה של האם את מסוגלת לתת 1,000 והאם מתנה בגובה 1,000 ש"ח לא תכניס אותך ואת החברות שלך לסחרור של התחייבויות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/4/12)

אגב, הסיבה שלטעמי כשבאים לבד 
אפשר לתת מתנה בגובה 600 ש"ח ולא בגובה 1,000 ש"ח - היא שכשזוג מגיע לחתונה הם שניים - הם יכולים יותר לעמוד בהוצאה. יש להם יותר כוח כלכלי. 
כשיחידה מגיעה לחתונה ואין לה בן זוג - זו הוצאה גדולה עבורה, במיוחד כשיש כמה חברות שמתחתנות. 

וכן, יש גם את השיקול של המנה. הרעיון הוא לתת מתנה יפה שהיא הרבה מעבר למנה ואם באים ביחיד - 600 ש"ח מכסה את המנה בצורה יפה ומשאיר עודף מכובד בצד.


----------



## yardencfs (29/4/12)

אולי באמת אני אתן 1200 
עוד 200 שקלים מעל ל- 1000 זה כבר לא מה שישנה לי..
אני לא יודעת כמה חברות אחרות שלה יביאו, ולא נעים לשאול כי אני לא חברה שלהן.
האמת היא שאני לא יודעת אם אני רוצה בכלל לעשות חתונה באולם, אז מבחינתי זה בסדר גם שאותה חברה לא תחזיר לי בסופו של דבר.
אם אעשה משהו, אז זה יהיה משהו מאוד מצומצם וצנוע.
אבל כמובן שזה גם תלוי בבן הזוג שהוא כרגע בתור סימן שאלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, לשבת חתן צריכים להביא משהו?

באמת יש כל כך הרבה דברים... מסיבת רווקות, שבת חתן...

תודה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/4/12)

אם את באה לבד ונותנת 1200 
זו מתנה מאד מכובדת. אפילו ממש. 
גם 1,000 היה מספיק, במיוחד אם אתם באים בזוג, אבל זה לשיקולך בהתאם ליכולת הכלכלית שלך. 

לגבי שבת החתן. אין נוהג של הבאת מתנות לשבת חתן.


----------



## yoli (29/4/12)

נצל"ש... מה נהוג להביא לחינה 
אם נאמר זוג חברים קרוב מתחתן ותכננו להביא 900-1000 עכשיו יש גם חינה.. מה מביאים?


----------



## עוגיפלצת83 (30/4/12)

לפי דעתי זה ניקור עיניים 
וזה לא משנה אם את אומרת שאת לא רוצה שיחזירו לך כמו שהבאת, יחזירו לך כמו שהבאת (גם אם תתחתני בחושה בסיני).

חברה שלי התחתנה וחברות שלה פוצצו עליה (אני הבאתי כיכולתי למרות הקרבה הרבה והאהבה זה לא עבר את ה500). הבעיה היא שהיא התחתנה בין הראשונות והיום כשיש לה ילדה קטנה ורצון לקנות דירה היא מוצאת את עצמה מוציאה 1000 ש"ח על חתונה כי זה מה שהביאו לה.

לחברות קרובות כמובן שמביאים יותר, אבל לא צריך לקפוץ מעל הפופיק כדי שאת תוכלי להראות כמה את אוהבת אותה (זה שתעזרי לה ביום החתונה ואירגון מסיבת הרווקות זאת הוכחה מנצחת).


----------



## אשה מרציפן (2/5/12)

זה מעבר לניקור עיניים 
זה סוג של קביעת סטנדרט, רף מסוים ואז כמו שמישהי כתבה מקודם - מי שמביא פחות, גם אם זה 600 ש"ח (ה-מ-ו-ן כסף ליחיד לדעתי, גם אם מדובר בחברה טובה) מפתיע לרעה.

אני יכולה לספר על מישהי שאני פחות בקשר איתה בימינו שהיינו דיי מיודדות, שהתברר שאחרי הברית של בנה "כעסה" על חברות מסוימות ואני ביניהן בגלל המתנות שקיבלה לברית - אחרי שחברה אחת הביאה לה גם צ'ק מכובד מאוד (סכום שמקובל בחתונה) וגם שתי מתנות ענקיות, הוציאה מעל 1,000 ש"ח לפי ההערכה, בעוד אני וחברות אחרות הסתפקנו בסכום צנוע יותר (אבל עדיין נחשב לנדיב וזה לא שכולנו אמידות בלשון המעטה). 

אגב, אותה בחורה הייתה במצב כלכלי על הפנים בזמן שבנה נולד וייתכן שזה מה שהגדיל את הכעס שלה על החברות. עדיין, כשאותה חברה שהשקיעה סכום מטורף במתנה שלה חגגה אירוע היא השקיעה בה בדיוק את אותו הסכום - על חשבון המינוס המטורף שלה (וקיטרה על כך המון). אני לא חושבת שיש צורך להסביר למה המצב הזה מעוות בטירוף.


----------



## rasmus girl1 (2/5/12)




----------



## newKiticat (2/5/12)

תביאי כמה שאת יכולה 
אמרתי לחברות שלי שמה שאני נותנת להן אני לא מצפה לקבל בחזרה. מבחינתי שלא יביאו לי כלום. כי אם אני אגלה שהמצב הכלכלי שלהן לא משהו ביום החתונה והם שמו לי מתנה גדולה, אני לא רק שלא אשמח, אני אכעס עליהן.

הסברתי להן שנתתי להן כמה שאני רוצה. * זו מתנה *.

מה שכן, אני מאוד משתדלת לצ'פר במקומות אחרים. לחברה אחת הכנתי אלבום חתונה מעוצב, לחברה אחרת אירגנתי את מסיבת הרווקות (הייתי מפעילה מאוד שווה), ואלבום ברכות מדהים (עם ברכות אפילו מגיסתה) בהפתעה... וללוות את הכלה ביום חתונתה. 

כל מיני דברים קטנים כאלה, יכולים ממש להיות נחמדים. לא הייתי מציעה לתת "סתם" מתנה כדי לתת מתנה, אבל אם יש משהו מיוחד שאת יכולה לתת, אז תני. 

אל תתני פחות מ-מחיר המנה. ואם את רוצה להרגיש סביר אז תכפילי פי שתיים. זה הכלל שלי. כמובן שאת יכולה לשים אלף אז זה נחמד. אבל אני משתדלת לא להגזים. בעיני שימי מחיר המנה*2 + פעילות/מתנה מיוחדת. ככה בבוא העת אם היא תחזיר את גובה המנה, זה לא יראה רע לך ולא ירגיש לה רע. אבל את יודעת שהשקעת במתנה שווה.


----------



## חולמת בצבעים (2/5/12)

באמת אפחד לא משתמש 
באתר הזה.. ?

זה נותן קנה מידה מצוין לדעתי.
נו טוב...  אני קיבוצניקית.


----------



## אופל כחול (3/5/12)

ממתי נותנים מתנות לפי חישוב עלות המנה בחתונה ? 
אדם שמתחתן אמור לממן עלות האירוע מכספו שלו ,אין לו תקציב ,אזי שירים אירוע צנוע יותר בהתאם ליכולתו הכספית .
ממש לא ברור לי ה"טרנד" שקיים כאן בעשור האחרון שאורחים ומוזמנים אמורים לתת מתנה שמכסה עלות המנה + ,
זה לא קיים המנהג בעולם כולו אלא רק בישראל .ובכך אנו משחקים לידיהם של אולמות האירועים ,מעצבי האירועים וכל הקשור להרמת הפקת 
חתונה וכך העלויות תופחות ותופחות להן  .
אף פעם לא התקיים המנהג והחשיבה שאורחים מכסים את האירוח שלהם בחתונה ועוזרים לזוג לממן חתונתם בין קרובים ואו רחוקים ואו חברים.
כך משתרש מנהג טרנדי שמרימים אירועים מעבר ליכולת הכלכלית של החתן והכלה .בסופו של דבר יותר חשוב מהחתונה ,זו יכולתם להתמודד 
בהמשך כלכלית ומקצועית ואולי לקנות דירה ולא להרים אירוע יקר .
הייתי בחתונות שונות וראיתי חתונות צנועות שהופקו באמצעים צנועים והן היו חתונות מדהימות ובאווירה נפלאה .אף אחד לא ציפה שיכסו לזוג 
את האירוע שהחליט על החתונה הצנועה .הזוג בהחלט ציפה שהאורחים רק ישתתפו בשמחתם .
חברות לא נמדדת בכמה נותנים ,חברות עומדת למבחן בזמנים טובים ולא טובים ולא בתחשיב כספי כמה לתת ואו אחר .
שיהיה במזל טוב לכולם ורק טוב


----------

